# Benq zowie xl2411p oder xl2411?



## ms29 (21. November 2018)

Servus leute,
Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt.
Hab mir heute von media markt den BENQ ZOWIE XL2411P bestellt und ich frage mich ob das ein fehler war,
weil ich festgestellt habe, das es auch andere versionen auf Amazon gibt.
Xl2411 - Xl2411z - xl2411p 
Xl2411 ist einfach teuerer als xl2411p, warum ?

Welcher ist den der beste von den 3 Versionen?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man mir weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

ISt schon richtig si.
Der P ist die neueste Revision mit DP Anschluss.


----------



## ms29 (21. November 2018)

Warum ist die älteste version xl2411 teuerer ? 
Das interessiert mich leider sehr.
Ich bin da sehr neugierig warum es einfach teuerer ist. 
Oder ist das ein fehler? 
Auf amazon kostet die 330€ oder so
Und xl2411p 240€.

Das macht echt Kopfschmerzen. 
Man denkt sich einfach nur warum ? 

Beispiel:
Angenommen du hast iphone5.
Dann kommt iPhone 6 raus, aber iPhone5 kostet teuere.
Dann fragt man sich irgendwie warum iPhone 5 teuerer ist.
Also ist iPhone 5 irgendwie besser als der 6 oder wo ist der sinn.
Ich verstehe nicht. 

Sorry das ich euch damit nerve.
Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn man mich einfach mal so hier permanent  blockieren würde. 
Dann gibts ruhe.

Oder mich einfach mal mit xl2411 schlagen.
Am besten so mit 4 -5 leuten und
alle haben die xl2411 (was einfach teuerer kostet als die neue version) in der hand.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. November 2018)

Es kann einfach sein, dass das ältere Modell etwa im Abverkauf ist, also nur noch wenige Exemplare verfügbar sind, die Nachfrage aber noch immer relativ hoch. Etwa weil die Masse noch nicht gecheckt hat, dass das neuere (und besser verfügbarere) einfach besser ist oder das alte Modell Features hat, die der neue nicht mehr hat.

Nur weil ein Modell besser ist, ist es also nicht unbedingt teurer. Das ist die perfekte Überleitung zu den Zowies. Immer wenn ich mir einen angeschaut habe, war er im Vergleich mit Modellen anderer Marken hoffnungslos überteuert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2018)

Es könnte auch daran liegen das die ältere Variante noch über einen analogen Anschluss verfügt und die analoge Signalverarbeitung Extrakosten verursacht.
Nur so als Idee


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2018)

Nicht wirklich.
Nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage.
Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee, dass teuer gleich besser ist?


----------



## ms29 (21. November 2018)

Hmm, 
erstmal danke das ihr mir geantwortet habt. Das Schätze ich sehr ! 

Also war das kein fehler, den xl2411p zu bestellen ? 

Ihr müsst auch nicht antworten, alles cool.


----------



## 0ssi (22. November 2018)

Naja, du hättest einen Monitor mit FreeSync kaufen sollen. Auch wenn du jetzt eine Nvidia Grafikkarte nutzt, weiß man nie was die Zukunft bringt also nimmt man es mit
weil quasi ein kostenloses Fortschritts Feature und wenn du später eine AMD Grafikkarte kaufts, kannst du in den Genuss einer modernen Bildsynchronisation kommen.


----------



## ms29 (22. November 2018)

Freesync ist für mich unwichtig.
Das ist nichts weltbewegendes.(für mich)
Ich spiele nur fps spiele. Da ist benq am beliebtesten. 
Deswegen benq.

Ich hatte vor kurzem aoc g2590px.
Bild hat mir sehr gefallen aber wenn ich mich in bf5 in kreis gedreht habe, dann konnte ich meine waffe paar mal sehen, schatten mäßig. Ich denke das nennt man ghosting.
Ich wollte einfach eine vertrauenswürdige marke holen und benq ist einfach in fps spiele wie csgo, am beliebtesten.

Aber ich bin gespannt ob ich bei benq auch diese schatten sehen werde. (Ghosting)

Schade das ich kein video gemacht habe, ich hätte auf youtube hochladen können.


----------



## ms29 (22. November 2018)

Ich nehme alles zurück, hab den benq zurück geschickt und den Viewsonic xg2402 behalten.

Ich hatte am ende beide Monitore auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Viewsonic xg2402 hat mir mehr gefallen.
Die farben waren besser.

Beim Benq warmir viel zu blas


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2018)

Kann es sein, dass der viewsonic ne Blur Reduction hat und du die an hattest?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. November 2018)

Nee, das hat der Viewsonic nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2018)

Und was macht dann diese Technik?
Imaging-Technologie ClearMotiv® II nennt Viewsonic
Das in der Produktbeschreibung.


----------



## 0ssi (22. November 2018)

ms29 schrieb:


> Freesync ist für mich unwichtig. Das ist nichts weltbewegendes.(für mich) Ich spiele nur fps spiele.


Hast du in einigen Spielen auch mehr als 144FPS ? Dann hättest du direkt zu 240Hz greifen sollen denn da hat man noch weniger Tearing und es ist noch flüssiger.
Der Dell AW2518HF ist bei Amazon für 267€ im Angebot allerdings steht das 1-2 Monate Lieferzeit !? Das wäre also nur interessant wenn du es nicht eilig hast !?


----------



## ms29 (22. November 2018)

Danke für die info, aber ich denke, mir wird der benq xl2411p fürs erste reichen. !


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2018)

Geh mal ins OSD und schalt die blur reduction beim BenQ ein.
Sollte bei Picture stehen.
Hast du die gleichen Probleme wie beim Viewsonic, dann liegt es daran.
Würde mich halt mal interessieren.


----------



## ms29 (22. November 2018)

Ich hab kein viewsonic gekauft, das war ein bericht von jemand anderem.
Und mein benq xl2411p ist noch nicht angekommen. 
Sorry das ich dir nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------

